# Blue dream flowering time



## NJA816 (May 29, 2012)

My dispensary where I got my clone says it its a six week flower but I got alot of white hairs still. But I bought a30x score and the trichs I think are cloudy its my first grow.


----------



## Sean Tom (May 29, 2012)

8-9 week flower time. i just finished a blue dream . sucks i had to chop early, day 47, powdery mildew


----------



## NJA816 (May 29, 2012)

thats what i thought thanks for the reply. im sorry to hear about your girl ive been lucky no probs so far im at like day 40


----------



## DeeTee (May 29, 2012)

Go by the trichs that's the best way to go by.


----------



## sadielady (May 29, 2012)

I just finished 3 blue dreams at day 65...could have came down a day or two earlier.


----------



## gualla (Jun 6, 2012)

sadielady said:


> I just finished 3 blue dreams at day 65...could have came down a day or two earlier.


Its that from 12/12 or first s
ign of flowering


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 6, 2012)

60-70 days check the trichs at 50 and go from there.


----------



## dougoly (Jun 6, 2012)

My phenotype is consistently 8-9 weeks from first good pistils. Red hairs, swollen callyxs, and 10-20% amber trichs. I look for a good mix of the three cause one indicator alone is never convincing enough to me. I'm funny like that, measure twice cut once mentality.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 29, 2014)

Sean Tom said:


> 8-9 week flower time. i just finished a blue dream . sucks i had to chop early, day 47, powdery mildew


I've noticed very minimal amounts of pw of my blue dream. I'm curious how much pw did you have? did it get way out of control? 
I'm on day #15


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 29, 2014)

NJA816 said:


> My dispensary where I got my clone says it its a six week flower but I got alot of white hairs still. But I bought a30x score and the trichs I think are cloudy its my first grow.


6 week flower? Blue Dream? Your dispensary is smoking something other than MMJ


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 29, 2014)

dak1b said:


> I've noticed very minimal amounts of pw of my blue dream. I'm curious how much pw did you have? did it get way out of control?
> I'm on day #15


 I agree with this, I've been growing the BD for years, indoor and out, and I've NEVER seen even a SPECK of any powder mold, any mold at all, (I've had it be the only plant without PM in a room) and I've grown it in damn near san Francisco-type elements (foggy-rainy)
the BD is a damn hardy plant, in my opinion it's pretty close to being a perfect plant overall, yields great, smokes/tastes great, clones fast...
Ahh but It does have issues with mites, but that's not it's fault.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 29, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> 6 week flower? Blue Dream? Your dispensary is smoking something other than MMJ


 yup, no way it's the same BD that I've seen/grown, that plant needs at least 60-75 days, my best results with around 68-75 days


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 29, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> yup, no way it's the same BD that I've seen/grown, that plant needs at least 60-75 days, my best results with around 68-75 days


Yep 9-10 weeks flower is more like it.


----------

